# Trinity Tru-Lathe 3 Pro Instructions



## CUrcracer (Jan 28, 2002)

Does anyone have a set of instructions for the 4114 model number Trinity Tru-Lathe 3 Pro? If so, can you email them to me or somehow get me a copy of them? Thanks.


----------



## CUrcracer (Jan 28, 2002)

Found it on Trinity's website....


----------

